

GoDaddy's splurge response to boycott - Shenglong
http://support.godaddy.com/godaddy/go-daddys-position-on-sopa/?isc=smtwsup

======
GiraffeNecktie
Ah yes, the old "if you're anti censorship, you're pro child porn" argument.

~~~
rdiddy
I actually prefer the amateur stuff....wait, what are we talking about again?

------
chrisacky
Dear GoDaddy, it it no longer okay to not know how the internet works.

